# Tamara Dobson (aka Cleopatra Jones)



## Guro Harold (Oct 6, 2006)

Actress Tamara Dobson. best known as the action star of the "Cleopatra Jones" movies has passed away.

Her character was the later inspiration for Beyonce Knowles character, "Foxxy Cleopatra" in the Austin Powers sequel, "GoldMember".

Though the Cleopatra Jones movies were considered a part of the "Blaxploitation" movies of the 1970's, she along with Pam Grier became archetypes of the strong, determined black woman.

.:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 6, 2006)

:asian:

R.I.P., Cleopatra Jones!


----------



## Kraiguar (Oct 9, 2006)

God has given us precious Angels who have touched our lives in a wonderful way if but for the moment, so we must be careful how we treat strangers. 

Peace and Blessings, 
Kraiguar


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 9, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

She made it cool to be tough :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 9, 2006)

:asian:

A sad loss.


----------

